# '05/'06 clutch replacement - 3.5L V6



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

What's involved in replacing the clutch on a '05 or '06 Altima with a 3.5L? Does the whole engine need to be removed or is it possible to remove the transaxle from the engine in the engine bay?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Use a support fixture to "hang" the engine. Remove the subframe and then you can remove the trans from the engine from the bottom. Not an easy job if you don't have a lift.


----------



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I was looking for - if I needed a lift or not. So the subframe has to be removed....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Either that or drop the whole engine/trans/subframe assy. down, rasie the engine/trans up off the subframe and remove the trans, but that's a lot more work.


----------



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea, that's fairly involved. Breaking all those fluid lines and all that. We're going through that now with my '02 Altima with its dreaded 2.5L. I don't want to have to go through this again with another one.


----------

